# Meat Lovers two Bite Muffins



## sqwib (Jan 16, 2012)

_Links fixed February 28, 2013_

*Meat Lovers two Bite Muffins*








_aka... meatball on steroids!_​This recipe is basically a meatball on steroids.

The recipe is OK, but really needs to be served with a brown gravy or better yet a marinara sauce.

I topped some with mozzarella and some were served plain with brown gravy,

Play around with this recipe and find a combination you like.

You can just make these as meatballs and serve in a chafing dish with a gravy.

I just had a few today at work for lunch, I think they are better the next day.









A1 Sauce
1 chub of hot Italian sausage
2 pounds 80/20 ground beef
1 small onion
1/3rd pound of bacon
1/4 cup of pepperoni
Cheese (optional)
Serving options:


Brown gravy
Marinara sauce

Jimmy Dean hot sausage and 80/20 ground beef.






 






 


Cook the bacon, pour off extra grease grease, cook the pepperoni, add the onions and brown.




























Cooked ingredients cooling.








Add the A1 Sauce to the meat








Then add the cooled cooked ingredients and mix, try not to over mix, just work everything in.








Fry test.






 







 

Roll into balls, place in a greased mini muffin pan, flatten tops then dimple the center.






 






 







 


On the smoker at 275°









Coming along nicely, at this point there was a lot of liquid in the muffin pan, the muffins were actually starting to float. I just tilted the pan to the side and poured out some of the excess liquid.








Cheese cubed and ready for topping, this is mozzarella. I did have some German Beer cheese to top the muffins with, but I tasted the cheese and it was nasty... that's pretty bad coming from me, I will eat almost anything.









We'll let that cheese melt about 10 minutes or so.








Time to remove the muffins, Take note here, if you don't cheese the tops, I would remove the muffins from the pan and place them individually on the grates once they are fairly firm... about an hour in should be fine.








While the cheese is still hot, you may want to tuck the cheese in a bit or remove right away and let the cheese drape over the side.







 


No cheese ready for gravy.







 


Gravy added.







 


Money Shot








Topped with cheese money shot.








Side by side. I removed the toothpicks from the cheese muffins before serving.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

Man those look tasty. I can think of a couple of sauces that would be fun.  Some terriyaki sauce would be nice and changing the cheese to jalopeno and using an enchilada style would really kick those up. Great post man


----------



## big andy a (Jan 16, 2012)

Great looking. About how long did you have the meatballs in before adding the cheese toppers? Curt.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2012)

Another great post Sqwib! Man o man my to do list will last me for the next 10 years. This is something I must try.

Thanks for posting the recipe!


----------



## gotarace (Jan 16, 2012)

SQWIB...Those look fantastic!! They have made it to the short list of up coming smokes. I have to make so appetizers for a party and these will defiantly fit the bill. Thanks for sharing another Awesome Smoke and Q-View with us!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 16, 2012)

Man this looks yummy it is a great idea for a  game night


----------



## sqwib (Jan 16, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Man those look tasty. I can think of a couple of sauces that would be fun.  Some terriyaki sauce would be nice and changing the cheese to jalopeno and using an enchilada style would really kick those up. Great post man


I agree, the mozzarella is a little bland but its what I had on hand, was supposed to be beer cheese, but it was so nasty I tossed it.

Teriyaki would even be nice added to the ground meat.

Funny you mention enchilada style, my game plan was to do a batch of Refried Bean Balls, refried beans rolled inside ground meat, served in enchilada sauce... maybe next weekend.
 


Big Andy A said:


> Great looking. About how long did you have the meatballs in before adding the cheese toppers? Curt.


80 minutes, but was running the smoker hot, anywhere from 275 to 325


SmokinAl said:


> Another great post Sqwib! Man o man my to do list will last me for the next 10 years. This is something I must try.
> 
> Thanks for posting the recipe!


I feel your pain I'm in the same boat, never enough time or cash to do all those wonderful recipes.


gotarace said:


> SQWIB...Those look fantastic!! They have made it to the short list of up coming smokes. I have to make so appetizers for a party and these will defiantly fit the bill. Thanks for sharing another Awesome Smoke and Q-View with us!!!




Thank you for the kind words




africanmeat said:


> Man this looks yummy it is a great idea for a  game night


Just what we need another healthy snack lol

Thank you


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now thoses do look good sqwib and that japs sounds really good too maybe under the cheese would be really yummO


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 16, 2012)

Those look mighty fine and lots of variations to make from them! Thanks


----------



## alblancher (Jan 16, 2012)

Another great idea,  man the things you could do with those.   Maybe some little mini bagels?


----------



## sqwib (Jan 24, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Now thoses do look good sqwib and that japs sounds really good too maybe under the cheese would be really yummO





SmokinHusker said:


> Those look mighty fine and lots of variations to make from them! Thanks




Thanks guys




alblancher said:


> Another great idea,  man the things you could do with those.   Maybe some little mini bagels?


That's pretty interesting.

Guess you could call them mini slides.lol


----------



## sqwib (Feb 28, 2013)

Links fixed in original post


----------

